# Mystery Atlas



## westsailpat (Oct 6, 2016)

I have never heard of one of these , But I'm kinda new to the Atlas scene . Let's hear what you think (no fair UK) . Anyhow if you must have it , It's located in Bullnuts county Ca. that's close Chickenlips Ca .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atlas-Smith...474947?hash=item487e0dbd43:g:FycAAOSwEeFVRlN3


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 7, 2016)

It's an early Craftsman 12", probably a 12x24 as 12x22 was never made.  I can't tell from any of his photos whether it has back gears or not.  However, there wouldn't really be much need for the left gear guard if it doesn't.  It has the later compound and cross slide so it is probably a 101.07381 (babbit bearings and 96T change gears), but if no back gears, then 101.07361.  Smith/Booth/Usher was probably either an early owner or an early re-seller.


----------



## Mondo (Oct 20, 2016)

Smith Booth Usher was a machinery sales and service outfit in LA from early 1900's to sometime around or after WWII.  I did not find a complete history of the firm, but find it interesting that the name comes up in reference to a number of appellate court cases.


----------



## brino (Oct 20, 2016)

It doesn't look to be in terrible shape for it's age.
-simple box ways
-small sized tailstock taper, likely headstock taper too, spindle thru-hole probably also small
-simple lantern tool-post (I would replace that immediately)
-thread/feed chart is there in the door (good)
-threading dial is there (good)
-doesn't say if it has a complete change-gear set (bad)

I have owned and used much worse.
It depends on the type of work you need to do.

Price seems high, but that varies with market.....I'd consider it worth $400-600.

Some people will put it down for not having quick-change gears, however, it is infinitely better than having no lathe!

-brino


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 20, 2016)

Tailstock taper is 2MT.  Headstock taper is 3MT.  And spindle bore is 25/32" (to pass 3/4" dia.).


----------



## brino (Oct 20, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> Tailstock taper is 2MT. Headstock taper is 3MT. And spindle bore is 25/32" (to pass 3/4" dia.).



Thanks Robert!
I take back my comments then. They looked kinda small, but with nothing for reference/perspective it's difficult to judge.

-brino


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes, those specs apply to every 9", 10" and 12" metal working lathe that Atlas built.


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 13, 2016)

Why is all the good stuff always up in Bull Nuts County ?
http://ventura.craigslist.org/tls/5845958373.html


----------

